# Printer won't printer decal.



## okiebugg (Oct 10, 2011)

I need some PC guru to tell me what to do to make my Dell printer print decals.

Printer will copy, scan, fax and wash the dishes but it wont print what I'm after. The only error message is "failed to Print" I've reset to different properties and done everything that I know how to do. It's so bad that Dell was helping fix the problem last night that when I refused to extend my warranty he hung up on me.

I hope that this in the right place. If not, tell me


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you try scanning to your computer, then printing?


----------



## ssajn (Oct 11, 2011)

Printing a decal is no difference than any other printing. Your just printing to a different kind of paper. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

mine is having trouble printing black, I am almost certain it is due to needing a new cartridge. Of course I may be wrong but check that as a possible solution.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 11, 2011)

well when I have that issue... Time to buy a new printer.


----------



## hanau (Oct 11, 2011)

Does all of your ink cartridges have ink in them?

when my starts doing weird stuff I uninstall and reinstall.
that makes sure everything gets set back to factory default.
Then if that doesn't work buy a new printer.


----------



## okiebugg (Oct 11, 2011)

*i'VE TRIED EVERYTHING.*



ed4copies said:


> Did you try scanning to your computer, then printing?


 
I make up the decal format in Microsoft Windows 10 and desigh them to say what I want. I click print. It goes to a default page where you can change settings or properties and even though I tweak it, it refuses to print


----------



## randyrls (Oct 11, 2011)

Try a standard sheet of paper and print that to eliminate the printer as a problem.

Try printing the test page from the "Settings", "Printers" panel.  

Some printers have problems with thicker sheets; some printers will not print when an ink cartridge is empty.

Try selecting "Glossy Paper" as the paper type.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try scanning to your computer, then printing?
> ...



When you "tweak" it, you are probably choosing two options that are not compatible with each other.

Try doing a default print--as was mentioned, if that doesn't work, your machine thinks it needs something (toner, print head, whatever).  If it does work, add your "tweaks" one at a time and print after each one (on regular cheap paper).  When it says it won't--the last thing you changed is the problem.


----------



## JoeP (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have the right printer selected in the program you are trying to print from?  It sounds like you might be trying to print to Microsoft document writer. Windows is the operating system; are you trying to print from Word?


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 13, 2011)

*one other thing*

Occasionally -- following a power glitch (including one that does not affect the computer) my printer shuts off or thinks it does.  I have to pull the plug and wait 30 seconds plug it back in and it's happy.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 13, 2011)

When I print decals I don't change ANY settings, I leave my printer set for regular paper.
What I do is print my image on a regular piece of paper. Then I  cut a piece of the decal paper a little bit larger than the image and use Scotch tape and tape it exactly over the image. Then I stick the paper back in the printer, hit print and it prints the same image on the decal paper.
Set your printer back to the DEFAULT setting and try doing it my way and see what happens.


----------



## MrWright (Oct 13, 2011)

Go to  www.avery.com/templates  they may have a template that will fit to what you want to print.  I have found that you can print to a FULL page on Avery then insert the full page decal material , print as many as you want on that sheet and use scissers to cut the decat out.  At least try it.  It is cheaper than a new printer.  The Clear Easy-Peel address label will also do the job.


----------

